

What Makes a Mind? Kurzweil and Google May be Surprised - sajid
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/510141/what-makes-a-mind-kurzweil-and-google-may-be-surprised/

======
dack
I don't think Kurzweil is claiming to create anything close to human
intelligence in the next few years. Likely, people will continue to say it's
not "really" intelligence for quite some time.

I think computers are going to gradually start fuzzing the line between AI and
humans. As they get better, we will slowly start to treat them more like we
would a human (i.e. we would start literally writing a question for Google to
answer, not worrying if it will know what we mean). Eventually, it might be
the case that we speak with a phone operator for some company and don't notice
that it's a machine - unless we ask it something off topic, and eventually
even that won't be a reliable heuristic.

At what point do we finally say the computer "understands"?

